# Bullet Question: 22-250



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey fellas,

I'm curious as to what bullets you guys are running through your 22-250's. My rifle prefers Sierra bullets over anything else and within Sierra she really loves the 50 grain BlitzKing ballistic tips. Are there any reasons not to use this round for coyotes (too light weight? Too much expansion etc) or am I good?

~ Dave


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Mine loves the 55gr Hornady v-max.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

mine takes a 50gr Hornady v-max.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

AutumnFalls,

I have shot a few boxes of those. They work well through my gun also. I am in the process of trying to find the best load for my gun. It is a ruger m77 in a heavy laminate. If I can't find some bullets that can shoot decent soon it is hitting the curb. I have done trigger work, re bedded it, and shaved more off the stock. It is still shooting 3 shot 1 inch groups at one hundred. I have a sako hunter in a 17 centerfire that shoots 3 shot groups cutting paper, so it doesn't make sense to have that heavy gun when it shoots worse than a light one. I have to say i won't ever have a ruger again.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> AutumnFalls,
> 
> I have shot a few boxes of those. They work well through my gun also. I am in the process of trying to find the best load for my gun. It is a ruger m77 in a heavy laminate. If I can't find some bullets that can shoot decent soon it is hitting the curb. I have done trigger work, re bedded it, and shaved more off the stock. It is still shooting 3 shot 1 inch groups at one hundred. I have a sako hunter in a 17 centerfire that shoots 3 shot groups cutting paper, so it doesn't make sense to have that heavy gun when it shoots worse than a light one. I have to say i won't ever have a ruger again.


It took me a long time to find the right bullet. I tried Hornady, Nosler, Barnes etc.... Barnes were the worst as they would tumble down range. Nosler and the Hornady Vmax simply would not group well. Then I met Sierra and most of their bullets shot very well in my gun with the BlitzKing being the best.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My most accurate rounds with MY 22-250 are using 52 gr. Hornady and Berger Boat Tail Hollow Points. My rifle doesn't care for the hot loads though. AutumnFalls, I see no reason why the BlitzKings would not work well. Shoot what shoots best in your rig.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That is true. Shoot what shoots the best. AutumnFalls, what kind of gun is it? I have kind of decided that the ruger's barrel is bad. I have less than a hundred rounds through it. I guess when I make a 10 lb. gun I want it to be a tack driver, not comparable to a 7 lb hunter light. Has anyone used the balistic silver tips I think they are like 55 and 60 grain?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I have shot the same bullets that you stated and they worked good through my gun. I shot those for about a year and then decided to try hornady's bullets. Now i shoot hornady's moly coated vmax bullets and i love them. I sighted my gun in at 200 yards with 55 grain load and i am dead on then when i switched to the 40 grain load which shoots about 300-400fps faster (i think) i shot 1 inch high at 200 yards. My groups are about the size of a quarter at 200 yards with both loads. I need to test the 40 grain loads on coyotes yet but i know those 55 grain loads hit and explode.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Try the Barnes Varmint grenades,,,,,36 grain>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> That is true. Shoot what shoots the best. AutumnFalls, what kind of gun is it? I have kind of decided that the ruger's barrel is bad. I have less than a hundred rounds through it. I guess when I make a 10 lb. gun I want it to be a tack driver, not comparable to a 7 lb hunter light. Has anyone used the balistic silver tips I think they are like 55 and 60 grain?


I'm shooting a Remington 700 BDL Varmint Special.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That is a nice gun. I was going to get that gun, until I saw this one. Looks don't matter if it can't shoot i should have gotten the Rem. always reliable. :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Autumn Falls

do you have a pic of your gun cause i shoot a remington model 700 varmint. With a nikon 5.5-16.5 monarch scope.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

I do not have a good picture of it at this time, but I did snap a few picks from this past weekends hunts. My gun was purchased back in 1987 and was my HS graduation gift from my parents. It's a wood stock with a fixed 12x Leupold Scope.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I shoot the CT ballistic silvertips out of my .223 they are the 50gr bullets. They shoot very well. I've been shooting Hornady 52gr boat tail hollow points out of my .220 swift. This gun is a Ruger and it shoots pretty well, but I'm going to try the 50gr silvertips because they group so well out of my .223. Hope this helps you. By the way Sierra has been in the business a long time they know their stuff.

Justin


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

mine likes the hornadys a lot. 40 or 50 gr. v-max


----------

